# Do cats pee when they smell human pee?



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I have grand kids living with me and one is potty training and having mistakes. Someone mentioned that maybe the cats will smell it and start peeing in my house. We use ammonia after we wipe it up. What is that enzymatic cleaner recommended for cat pee? Should I be using that?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Cats may pee if they smell it on the floor, as it would be just their way of "marking" their territory. Don't use ammonia.....that won't deter a cat peeing at all, and may even encourage one. You need a special enzyme cleaner for cat pee.



Nature's Miracle is one such cleaner:
[ame]https://www.amazon.ca/Natures-Miracle-Urine-Destroyer-Cats-32-Oz/dp/B003I5QRJ2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1484946251&sr=8-2&keywords=nature%27s+miracle+cat+urine[/ame]


----------



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

Cats do pee where they smell pee. For example, my girls Ebony and Tigger refuse to use two of the trays because they have never been peed in, yet they will queue to use the tray in the bathroom because they can smell pee in the bathroom (and Tigger sometimes goes onto the toilet to pee down like a human does into the bowl - I believe it's Tigger because I have seen Tigger jumping up there and having a look in, whereas my Ebony refuses to have anything to do with the toilet itself and will only use the litter tray)

Anything that smells of ammonia cats will pee on (and in some cases poo on)


----------

